# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Practice your English  Головной убор

## gRomoZeka

How do you say "головной убор" in English? It's a part of attire you wear on you head (a hat, a bonnet, anything, actually). 
Eg. Индейцы носили головные уборы из перьев. 
There are different words for any of these things, but how can I call them in general? And what word can I use for it if I don't know how this specific "головной убор" is called?

----------


## Lampada

Headwear?   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Headgear

----------


## gRomoZeka

Cool! Thank you.   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Cool! Thank you.

 You are welcome.   ::

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> How do you say "головной убор" in English? It's a part of attire you wear on you head (a hat, a bonnet, anything, actually). 
> Eg. Индейцы носили головные уборы из перьев. 
> There are different words for any of these things, but how can I call them in general? And what word can I use for it if I don't know how this specific "головной убор" is called?

 I don't believe we have a direct translation of that, at least not in the way I remember it used when I was in Ukraine. We just call it by its name, i.e. 'hat', 'cap', 'hood', 'headscarf', etc. BTW, nobody wears bonnets anymore. 
Yes, you could use "headgear", "headwear", or "headdress" (for tribal natives), but it would sound weird to use those terms in everyday speech. At the very least it would sound like you were trying to humorous.  
If you need to be general, I would just say 'hat', which basically covers any non-specific type of head covering.
For example: 
"Я никуда не иду без головного убора."
"I don't go anywhere without a hat."

----------


## Оля

> "Я никуда не иду без головного убора."

 Sounds a bit odd to me. I think I'd say "Я _никогда не хожу_ без головного убора".

----------


## Matroskin Kot

[quote=Оля] 

> "Я никуда не иду без головного убора."

 Sounds a bit odd to me. I think I'd say "Я _никогда не хожу_ без головного убора".[/quote:3k7adsgn] 
Русское предложение пришло в голову, но английская версия не совсем точно выражает первый мысл. А ты говоришь, что вообще неестественно звучит мой русский вариант? 
В первом предложении я имел в виду: "I refuse to go out without a hat." Теперь как?

----------


## Оля

> Русское предложение пришло в голову, но английская версия не совсем точно выражает первый мысл. А ты говоришь, что вообще неестественно звучит мой русский вариант? 
> В первом предложении я имел в виду: "I refuse to go out without a hat." Теперь как?

 Общий смысл фразы понятен, неважно, что написано в английском варианте.
"Я никуда не иду" звучит неестественно в этом контексте. Можно было бы еще сказать "_Я никогда не выхожу из дома_ без головного убора", но это длиннее, чем "_я никогда не хожу_...".

----------


## E-learner

[quote=Matroskin Kot][quote="Оля":3dddis7t] 

> "Я никуда не иду без головного убора."

 Sounds a bit odd to me. I think I'd say "Я _никогда не хожу_ без головного убора".[/quote:3dddis7t] 
Русское предложение пришло в голову, но английская версия не совсем точно выражает первый мысл. А ты говоришь, что вообще неестественно звучит мой русский вариант? 
В первом предложении я имел в виду: "I refuse to go out without a hat." Теперь как?[/quote:3dddis7t]
You mean, as a part of a conversation, as in 
"Put that hat back and let's go."
"I refuse to go out without a hat."   ::   
If so, then "Я никуда не иду без ..." is ok.
"Я никуда не пойду..." is more usual, though.

----------


## Оля

> If so, then "Я никуда не иду без ..." is ok.
> "Я никуда не пойду..." is more usual, though.

 They simply have different meaning. "Я никуда не пойду..." means "I won't go without my hat!" 
"Я никуда не иду без ..." still sounds strange to me...   ::

----------


## E-learner

> They simply have different meaning. "Я никуда не пойду..." means "I won't go without my hat!"

 That's exactly what I thought, that "I refuse to go" was meant as "I won't go".

----------


## Matroskin Kot

[quote=Оля] 

> If so, then "Я никуда не иду без ..." is ok.
> "Я никуда не пойду..." is more usual, though.

 They simply have different meaning. "Я никуда не пойду..." means "I won't go without my hat!"
[/quote :: apxurth] 
Вот теперь я вижу свою ошибку. Надо было сказать "пойду" вместо "иду". Если так, то все нормально?

----------


## Оля

> Вот теперь я вижу свою ошибку.

 А я свою.   ::     

> Общий смысл фразы понятен, неважно, что написано в английском варианте.

   ::   
Yes, "я никуда не пойду" sounds perfect.

----------


## Sparrow

> If you need to be general, I would just say 'hat', which basically covers any non-specific type of head covering.
> For example: 
> "Я никуда не иду без головного убора."
> "I don't go anywhere without a hat."

 Can I say, "I don't go anywhere with my hair uncovered"? 
And, by the way, Matroskin Kot, if you don't mind, the Russian phrase I would rather say differently, "Я никуда не хожу беэ головного убора."  It just sounds more natural to my Russian ear...

----------


## Оля

> And, by the way, Matroskin Kot, if you don't mind, the Russian phrase I would rather say differently, "Я никуда не хожу беэ головного убора."  It just sounds more natural to my Russian ear...

 Может, сначала всю тему прочитаете?   ::

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Can I say, "I don't go anywhere with my hair uncovered"?

 Yes, absolutely. It's sounds perfectly natural from a language point of view. However, it implies that you have an unusual concern about your hair, as if you are afraid that exposing it to the elements will harm it, or ruin your hairdo.  
You could say, "I don't go anywhere with my head uncovered." That would sound more neutral.

----------


## Оля

> [s:23mdo7ra]It&#39;s[/s:23mdo7ra] It sounds perfectly natural

 Бе-бе-беееееееее.  :P  :P   ::

----------


## Matroskin Kot

[quote=Оля] 

> [s:dwy81woj]It&#39;s[/s:dwy81woj] It sounds perfectly natural

 Бе-бе-беееееееее.  :P  :P   :: [/quote:dwy81woj] 
Ой, я попался!   ::   
Молодец! Это было... проверка... да, точно! Проверка! И ты справилась. Хорошая работа. Только будь внимательна ведь никто не знает когда я допущу... м-м-м, вернее, _устрою_ еще одну "проверку".    ::

----------


## Sparrow

> Originally Posted by Sparrow  
> Can I say, "I don't go anywhere with my hair uncovered"?   Yes, absolutely. It's sounds perfectly natural from a language point of view. However, it implies that you have an unusual concern about your hair, as if you are afraid that exposing it to the elements will harm it, or ruin your hairdo.  
> You could say, "I don't go anywhere with my head uncovered." That would sound more neutral.

 
Спасибо, Кот Матроскин!    ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

Thank you, guys. 
But what if I _need_ to use some general word, and "hats" (or "headwear") doesn't fit? Say, there's an assembled crowd of people in various hats, turbans, headscarfs, helmets, etc. And what if I need to write a sign to the visitors which says something like: "When the bell rings please take off your ... and put it on the ground"? Will it be ok to use the word "hats" (when most of these ppl most likely have some other kind of headwear)? Would not some or the other people think that the sign doesn't apply to them? 
What would you write?

----------


## brandonp

In that situation, I think using the word "headwear" would be perfectly fine.  Since things you mentioned like turbans wouldn't really fit well under a "hat" category, I think headwear is fine, as it encompasses any possible covering on the head.  You could also say something like "Please remove your head coverings" or something of the like.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Great! Thank you, *brandonp*. So "headwear" will do.  :: 
By the way, "head covering" is a direct equivalent of Russian "головной убор" (I was not aware of its existence). But I googled it, and it seems that it's used mostly when talking about religious headwear. Is that true?

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Great! Thank you, *brandonp*. So "headwear" will do. 
> By the way, "head covering" is a direct equivalent of Russian "головной убор" (I was not aware of its existence). But I googled it, and it seems that it's used mostly when talking about religious headwear. Is that true?

 Yes, that's why I didn't suggest it in the beginning. Perhaps someone with very little religious exposure would not make that connection, but I believe most people would. 
Also, for your example, 'headgear' would also sound good. In fact, that was the first word that came to my mind when I pictured doing what you described. 'Headwear' is good too, but I'm not sure I would call a helmet 'headwear'. For your example, though, I don't believe it would matter either way. I don't expect the dork wearing the helmet would object. He's probably just happy to be with people.  ::

----------


## Sparrow

> ...I'm not sure I would call a helmet 'headwear'.

 Why would you not call a helmet "headwear"? You are wearing it on your head, don't you?

----------


## Karras

> Originally Posted by Matroskin Kot   ...I'm not sure I would call a helmet 'headwear'.   Why would you not call a helmet "headwear"? You are wearing it on your head, don't you?

 I think either is acceptable. My personal preference would be "headgear" or "protective headgear", but you will definitely see and hear "protective headwear" as well. 
To me, "gear" just seems more businesslike and functional, but that is just my opinion.

----------


## brandonp

Yeah, the only difference in connotation I get from "headwear" and "headgear" is that the former seems more casual and everyday, while the latter seems more formal, or even relating more to a sports situation.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Originally Posted by Matroskin Kot   ...I'm not sure I would call a helmet 'headwear'.   Why would you not call a helmet "headwear"? You are wearing it on your head, don't you?

 I agree with Karras and Brandon.  
'Gear' isn't necessarily different from 'wear' by general definition, but to my ear, _[something]wear_ is worn for style or comfort, whilst _[something]gear_ is worn for utility or protection mainly.  
The difference probably isn't so great that people would notice if you used them interchangeably, however.

----------

